#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which musical instrument gives you an emotional inducement?

## Adiza

There are so many musical instruments introducing day by day. But the awesomeness of some instruments can never be replaced. For me one such instrument is flute. The flute music is great to listen :Smile: . I always wanted to learn flute once in my life.

* What is your favorite musical instrument? And why do you thing it is best?*

----------


## Shana

> There are so many musical instruments introducing day by day. But the awesomeness of some instruments can never be replaced. For me one such instrument is flute. The flute music is great to listen. I always wanted to learn flute once in my life.
> 
> * What is your favorite musical instrument? And why do you thing it is best?*


One of the music instruments I adore is Violin nad the other one is Flute. Though i never learnt to play the, they are high on my playlist.

----------


## Karikaalan

> There are so many musical instruments introducing day by day. But the awesomeness of some instruments can never be replaced. For me one such instrument is flute. The flute music is great to listen. I always wanted to learn flute once in my life.
> 
> * What is your favorite musical instrument? And why do you thing it is best?*


Violin , flute and piano... 🎹.. 🎻
These are the instruments that touches my soul.
But every instruments gives a certain mood. I love everything in certain moods

----------


## Helena

> There are so many musical instruments introducing day by day. But the awesomeness of some instruments can never be replaced. For me one such instrument is flute. The flute music is great to listen. I always wanted to learn flute once in my life.
> 
> * What is your favorite musical instrument? And why do you thing it is best?*


For me,it's not about the instrument but the way they play it. I adore the way _Rajesh Vaidya_ handles the *Veena*. But the sound from *flute* really mesmerizes and makes me feel heavenly.  :heart:

----------

